# resize partition



## derGugi (30. Oktober 2003)

hallo
Ich möchte meine linux-Partition vergrössern, ohne meine Daten zu verlieren. Da ich die Partition vergrössern möchte, auf der das Linux installiert ist, kann ich das nicht während dem laufendem Betrieb machen. Da versuchte ich es mit parted von der RedHat-CD, jedoch kann man mit dem keine ext3-Partitionen verändern. Dann wollte ich eine partboot ond partroot runterladen, jedoch hab ichs nicht gefunden (auf gnu sinds irgendwie nicht mehr verfügbar). Ich hab auch probiert parted unter Knoppix zu installieren, jedoch fehlte da irgendwie libuuid obwohl libuuid.so.1 vorhanden war. Mit Partition Magic gehts auch ned. Und obs e2fsprogs geht, weiss ich jetzt nicht. Hat jemand ein paar Vorschläge wie und mit was ich das am Besten mache? Schön wären auch noch ein paar Links dazu ;-) 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## tuxracer (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich bin nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meinte, das es mit Acronis Partition expert geht.

Ansonsten gib Doch mal Deine genaue Partitionierung, Am besten ne textdatei mit dem Inhalt der Anzeige von fdisk, und ne textdatei mit der Anzeige von df.


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Oktober 2003)

Die ext3 in eine ext2 umwandeln, danach die ext2 mit resize2fs
ändern. Dann wieder ext3 umwandeln


----------



## derGugi (30. Oktober 2003)

```
fdisk 
    Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp
/dev/hda1   *        37       304   2152710    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda2           305      2432  17093160    f  Win95 Erw. (LBA)
/dev/hda3             1        13    104391   83  Linux
/dev/hda5           305      1324   8193118+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/hda6          1325      1848   4208998+   c  Win95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/hda7          2034      2367   2682823+  83  Linux
/dev/hda8          2368      2432    522081   82  Linux Swap

df
Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf
/dev/hda7              2640604   2481776     24688 100% /
/dev/hda3               101089      9324     86546  10% /boot
none                    127620         0    127620   0% /dev/shm
/dev/hda5              8193116   5802980   2390136  71% /home/gugi/win-d
```
/dev/hda7 möchte ich vergrössern. Links davon hat es freier Speicher.

Ist partition expert freeware? 
das mit dem Umwandeln hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber gehts ned anders? Mit welchem Progi würdest du es den konvertieren?


----------



## tuxracer (30. Oktober 2003)

Dir geht es ja vor allem darum, dass Du mehr Platz auf   /     bekommst?


Du hast wenn ich das nicht falsch überschlagen habe etwa 1,8 -2 GB an freiem Speicher vor Deiner    /      ?


nun musst Du eigentlich nichts anderes machen, als einen der diversen Dateistämme 

/bin 
/usr
/opt
/home
/var

usw..

auszulagern, auf den neuen Bereich.

dazu musst Du zuerst wissen, wieviele Daten wo drauf liegen, und welcher Dateistamm am meisten wachsen wird.

bevorzugterweise wirst Du  /home auf den leeren Platz auslagern.

so kannst Du ohne überhaupt resizen zu müssen im laufenden system Deinen verfügbaren Platz vergrössern.

funktionieren tut das so


zuerst erstellst Du im freien Bereich eine neue Linux Partition alles was besteht lässt Du wie es ist.
Dann formatierst Du die Partition.

nun erstellst Du ein neues Verzeichnis im /  
z.B. newhome
und mountest die neue Partition auf newhome

nun kopierst Du den ganzen inhalt von home nach newhome.

nachdem das geschehen ist, änderst Du die /etc/fstab indem Du den Eintrag
/dev/hda9   /home    ......

einträgst.

da wo punkte sind gleiches eintragen wie unter / schon steht.

nun musst Du neu starten, um zu testen obs passt

im dümmsten Fall kann es sein(da Du ja eine Partition innerhalb einer erweiterten  erstellt hast ist das auch wahrscheinlich, )dass das System nicht mehr läuft im moment (was auch ziemlich sicher sein wird.)

kein Grund zur sorge.
mit der InstallationsCD starten ins Rettungssystem, und zuerst mit fdisk nachsehen welchen /dev/hd? eintrag Deine / nun hat(vermutlich /dev/hda8)

nun in der fstab die einträge für   /    und  /home 
dementsprechend anpassen, neu booten,und das System läuft wieder wie es soll.

nun weisst Du zwar, das alle Daten richtig verschoben wurden, aber Du hast noch nicht mehr Platz, weil die alten /home Daten immer noch existieren.

um diese zu löschen, musst Du den Mountpoint /home provisorisch nochmals aus der fstab entfernen, und neu starten.

Nun löschst Du alles was unterhalb von /home zu finden ist, erstellst den home Eintrag in der fstab wieder und startest neu.

ist zwar nicht unbedingt einfacher, als die Variante, die Dir Christian angegeben hat, aber diese Methode funktioniert auch noch wenn Du einfach ne neue Platte reindrückst, und nicht alles neu machen oder klonen willst, sondern einfach mehr Platz schaffen möchtest.

Einfach einen VerzeichnisStamm auf die andere Platte auslagern, und schon ist wieder genug Platz da.


----------



## derGugi (30. Oktober 2003)

hmmm ja das war auch noch ne Alternative  Und ich glaube, das werde ich auch machen, obwohl ich doch gern wissen würde, wie das resizen am einfachsten wäre  
Egal, danke für die Anleitung Mal schauen, welcher Dateistamm am sinnvollsten wäre, denn /home benötigt bis jetzt noch nicht so viel Platz...


----------

